# Mule Deer Hunt



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Curious is anyone has been on a good muley hunt lately? I would like to go on a guided mule deer or antelope hunt in the next year or two! Anyone have any good guides they know about. Or does anyone know what to stay away from when I am looking for a guide?

Rock


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

the guide

oke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Rock

Where you coming in from?

You Really need NO guide for Antelope stop in and ask the land owners they will let you on .

Mule hunting, i still dont think you need a guide Plenty of Federal land in the badlands that is open to public hunting.


----------

